# Fresh Blueberries



## jayjacksonpdx

I just got some wonderful, plump blueberries off the bush here at the house and am really having a bumper crop. I have already froze 2-1 gallon bags this year. I have not had much success at making jellies or jams.

Any of you out there have a good quick recipe for a good jelly or jam? I'd like to do this while they are still in the unfrozen state if possible.


----------



## Janet H

Are you interested in canning the jam?  If so, this is the best recipe I've ever tried https://www.freshpreserving.com/blueberry-citrus-conserve---ball-recipes-br1250.html

For an easy freezer jam you might try this: Easy Blueberry Freezer Jam Recipe | She Wears Many Hats

I've had great luck with this although usually add some shredded lemon peel to the boil for added flavor.


----------



## jayjacksonpdx

Thank you. These look great.


----------

